# Shards of the Silve Flame -- IC Thread



## drothgery (Oct 17, 2005)

Lord Alistair had sent two things by sending stone. A request that each of you meet him at his manor, today, and travel vouchers to be sure you would be there in time, whether by ship, horse, lightning rail, or some combination of the three. And the nobleman and theocrat had been friend and patron to you, enough that even a vague message was enough that you had quickly put your affairs in order and come.

There were very few safe ports between Silvercliff Castle and Thaliost, but House Indari's manor overlooked the rare break in the cliffs facing Scions Sound, with Karrnath on the other side. The village nearby was the only settlement larger than a one-family farm between the two points; even Lord Alistair was not sure how his ancestors had managed to build an elegant Flamist manor there.

And that manor was where you found yourselves. Or rather, in the library inside that manor. Clearly the room had been intended as a ballroom or some other large, formal purpose; the bookshelves were by far the newest things in the room, including most of the books. And the table you sat around was off in a corner, not a centerpiece of the room. It was where the servants had directed you, though; the library was where Lord Alistair talked about serious things.

"I'm sure he will be here soon," Kahlia said. She was Lord Alistair's daughter, and ought to know.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 17, 2005)

Saalin nods at those seated, having a passing acquantaince with them. He smiles a small smile at Kahlia's remarks, his focus primarly on scanning the room. He seems to be trying to identify the books on the shelves the best he can while seated. A raven's head peeks out from the long sleeves of his robes for a moment, glares balefuly around, and then disapears again.

Peering intently at a rather tall tome across the room, Saalin asks in a somewhat reedy voice, "So, Oswin, how is Berrik and your training? Been a long time absent from Thaliost before I left."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 17, 2005)

Oswin smile and replies in an friendly tone,

"A long time indeed...since we resolved the incident with the Karrnathi spies that set up the vampire cult I beleive.  Well, Berrik has moved on to training other young gifted knights of the Flame, sending me on various missions in the interim.  That's how I know Lord Allistair.  He aided me on Lord Berrik's request when I was tracking some agents of a posessing fiend across Thrane and even into Aundair.  I have since undertaken other missions for him."

Oswin's eyes widen as he notices Hariel.

"That's where I know you...we trained together briefly in Flamekeep years ago...before I was taken off to the Paladinhood.  Excellent!  Working together again.  How have you been...Hariel?  Excuse me Saalin, i didn't mean to be rude.  Just trying to place a familiar face."


----------



## Anax (Oct 17, 2005)

Looking up from the book she had been browsing, the slight woman stared for a moment at Oswin.  “Indeed, it’s good to see you again, Oswin.”

“Was it to the paladins they sent you, then?  I was never sure but that they might have given you transportation on general principles.  But I suppose the knights martial are the next best thing.”  She grinned as she continued. “But for truth, you look well.  And I suppose it’s best that neither of us took to the life we were born to.”

Hariel stood up from the table, taking her book in hand.  “And you, sir?” she said, addressing Saalin as she replaced the book on one of the high-piled shelves, “I am certain I have seen you here before, but I do not believe we have been introduced.”  She smiled at him, reflexively touching her hand to the hilt of the long, slender sword belted at her waist.  “I do perceive, however, that we have a common interest in the art of defense.”


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 18, 2005)

_What an interesting mix of sapients Lord Reverend Alistair has assembled,_ Drue thinks to himself. _This one here, the Aundarian who defected during the war. Saalin, or something like that. A lot of rumors about that one, likely none of them are true though. The others are no less colorful. That one, honored for service to the city of Flamekeep.  And over here, a distinguished record serving the church. So what am I doing here?_ He wonders to himself. 

Spotting someone he is more familiar with, he gives a nod to Brother Dain. 

_An excellent historian that one. His objective records concerning both sides of the war shed light the truth behind rumors of atrocities and what faction committed them. Not only that, he even took part in several fights showing his courage and virtue by defending the helpless. It would be good to have that one along for whatever we are tasked with._


----------



## stonegod (Oct 18, 2005)

"Hmm?" Saalin turns his head towards Hariel. Noticing her weapon, his hand absently moves to the rapier at his side. This disturbs the raven in his sleeve who promply flies about awkwardly, sets on the elf's shoulder, and squacks unhappily in the general direction of the room.

"Ah, yes. Old Knight's training. More of a last-line of defense when the blessing of the Flame are exhausted." He nods again at the table, his hand doing a small twirl as part of a very small seated bow. "Saalin Corlieus, Adept in the Fourth Circle of Silver Pyromancers, Order of the Pure." He squints for a moment at the others. "You are---or were---afiliated with the guards of Flamekeep by your uniform. I already know Oswin. As for you two"---he guestures at the gnome and the other human---"I recognize you from before, but names escape me at the moment. I assume reintroductions are not too much of an indulgence for and old solider?"


----------



## wabinder (Oct 19, 2005)

Brother Dain keeps to himself for the most part, perusing through the books contained in the library.  Every once in a while he pulls one down from a shelf and leafs through it for a few minutes, before carefully putting it back in its place.  A couple of times he takes a pen and some parchment out of his robes and jots down a few notes after looking at a particular book.

He nods in greeting to everyone else in the room, giving a somewhat larger nod of recognition to Drue, whom he is more familiar with than the others.  Finally, Dain puts his notes away and addresses everyone else.  "I suppose greetings are in order, since I too only recognize most of you by face and not by name.  I am Dain.  Brother Dain, in case you could not already tell from my clothing.  I serve at a monastery not far from here.  Lord Alistair and I became aquainted as a result of some research I was conducting during the War, and I have helped him with a number of ventures since then."

Dain then sits back down at the table, waiting expectantly for someone else to continue with the introductions...


----------



## drothgery (Oct 20, 2005)

Kahlia looked over to the maid who had appeared with a selection of food and drinks that seemed to have something that suited everyone's taste.

"Ava, could you see what's keeping father?" Kahlia asked her. "He said he would only be a few minutes behind me."


----------



## drothgery (Oct 22, 2005)

About half a minute after Ava (the servant who brought the food) left, with instructions from Kahlia to find her father, a scream broke the relative silence of the manor house.

"That must have been Ava. Father was in his lab..." She said, but she was already breaking into a run out the door.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 22, 2005)

Saalin bursts from his seat, quickly reaching into his sleeve to pull out a thin, smoky-orange wand. Glancing quickly around the room to ensure nothing is amiss here, he would quickly follow Kahlia towards the disturbance.


----------



## Anax (Oct 22, 2005)

Hariel quickly takes note of the reactions of everyone in the room, and loosens her blade in its sheath as she follows Kahlia out the door.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 22, 2005)

Oswin stands and follows Hariel out of the room, loosening his blade in it's sheath.


----------



## wabinder (Oct 22, 2005)

Dain leaps to his feet at the first sound of the scream, and is side by side with Kahlia as she runs out the door.  He is unarmed, but he looks ready for just about anything.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 23, 2005)

(Drue: I'm going to assume you follow everyone else; normally I'd wait at least a full day for PC actions, but there's not much real choice here...)

Kahlia casually pulls a rapier off the wall without slowing down as Brother Dain runs by her (he's got a higher movement rate, and knows where Lord Alistair's lab is), everyone sprinting down a flight of stairs, opening the door to the lab.

Tables have been knocked over inside. Ava lies bleeding just to one side of the door. Lord Alistair stands in a far corner, as if determined to fight, though he showed signs of injury. And what he intended to fight stood in the center of the room. 

Three creatures, who appeared to be some sort of tiger-men were there, two holding shields and swords who looked bigger and stronger than the other. All were covered in what appeared to be the alchemical remains of tanglefoot bags, one of the larger creatures looking on the verge of breaking his restraints, and the other already having done so. No sound had come from the struggle; clearly a _silence_ spell had been cast.

Initiative:
Saalin 22
Drue 21
Oswin 18 (Oswin goes before Lord Alistair due to higher Dex)
Alistair 18
Hariel 13 (Hariel goes before Dain due to higher Dex)
Dain 13 
Monsters 12
Kahlia 2

(This is a 30' x 20' room; there are several overturned tables in the center area of the room, with lab equipment against one wall, and a rack of weapons on a second.)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 23, 2005)

Drue's eyes open wide at the sight of the bizarre forms before him. He opens his mouth and calls out a rallying song to inspire his comrades to battle. Seeing the wounded woman near the door, he moves to protect her. As he moves he pulls his Sap from his belt and swings it back and forth to settle the iron pellets inside. 




OOC: Sorry 'bout the delay, I had to prep the last two days to DM a 12 hour game Saturday. Drue will use his Bardic Knowledge +9 to try to identify the creatures, then Inspire Courage +2 for all allies that can hear him, and then move to cover Ava drawing his sap as part of his move action.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 23, 2005)

Drue:
[sblock]
For a non-Thrane, a 17 on the Bardic Knowledge check would still leave you confused as to what you're facing. However, the Church of the Silver Flame and the Rakshasa cabal known as the Lords of Dust have been bitter enemies for centuries, and these three are clearly rakshasas.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 23, 2005)

Saalin will take a defensive position along the wall, hopefully with cover. Drawing a ivory colored wand from his other sleeve, he will attempt to use it on the bleeding servant to heal her wounds.

[SBLOCK=OCC]The wand is his wand of _cure light wounds_. Assuming he can draw it and move (as if it were a weapon since he has better than a +1 BAB), he would do so to get cover. If he cannot, he will move 5' towards the best cover and then use the wand. Note, he would still have the wand of _scorching ray_ in his other hand.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## wabinder (Oct 23, 2005)

Rather uncharacteristically, it takes Dain a moment to get over his confusion and realize that this is clearly the beginning of a battle.  His eyes settle on the injured Ava, causing realization to dawn.  His eyes harden and his fists close as he focuses on the three monsters, clearly upset at the injury caused to an innocent and harmless woman.

OOC: Being indoors and a guest of Alistair, Dain would have left his Quarterstaff in his rooms.  He will fight unarmed, using his hands and feet as the situation calls it.  He will deal lethal damage to begin with, but he will switch to nonlethal damage with the weakest appearing monster, in an attempt to leave one alive for questioning.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 25, 2005)

(mods - delete)


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 25, 2005)

Oswin moves foward to the tiger-creature who has already freed himself and in one swift motion, draws his blade as he strides foward, and strikes at the enemy threatening Lord Allistair with a devestating and well-placed two-handed slash.




OOC: Oswin is in his full armor, however, it is glamered to look like nice high-class dinner-party clothes.  He appears to be a half-elf, his most common appearence.  He doesn't have his shield or pack, but he does keep his sword on him at all times.


----------



## Anax (Oct 25, 2005)

Seeing the state of Ava, Hariel feels no need to hold back as she draws her blade and leaps into the room.  She tumbles into the fray and attempts to take up a flanking position as she thrusts at one of the foul beasts.

Note: Hariel is equipped with her thinblade and wearing her chain vest, but has left her pack and other equipment in her room--including her buckler.  As a result, she loses the +2 shield bonus to AC and drops to an AC of 20 base, 16 flat, 15 touch.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 26, 2005)

Saalin draged Ava to a spot behind an overturned table, using his wand of Cure Light Wounds to revive the servant, her wounds closing in an instant.

Drue's song filled the half of the room not engulfed in a _Silence_ spell, as his mind worked to comprehend what they were truly up against. _This wan't good._

Oswin stepped into the room to face the free creature, but he didn't come close to hitting it.

Lord Alistair pulled a small rod from a pouch on his belt, and spoke with pure conviction at his attackers. "We are servants of the Silver Flame, fiend. Sworn to fight evil in alll of its forms. The Voice of the Flame is the voice of Justice." He said, and the two armed creatures recoilled from his voice, the unbound one visibly wounded by the catechism that Alistair spoke. (used a metamagic rod on a Castigate spell; one made his SR check, one made his save, one got the full blast)

Hariel stepped in, joining Oswin in bracketing the free creature, and unlike the paladin, she was successful. Indeed, the tiger-humanoid seemed shocked that her blade parted his defenses, and added another deep wound to the creature. Even so, that did not stop it from avoiding Dain's fists.

Not surprisingly, the creature focused on Hariel, but perhaps its injuries slowed it as she stepped out of the way of two slashes from its bastard sword -- and a bite. And then his fellows broke free.

"You must have a weapon with a point and infused with the power of Good to harm them easily." Kahlia said. "The unarmed rakshasa is certainly a sorcerer." (She is using the Dark Knowledge (tactics) ability of the Archivist class here, to give all of you a +2 unnamed bonus to hit rakshasas for the next minute; this stacks with Drue's Inspire Courage.)

(OOC: Hariel and Saalin have good-aligned piercing weapons on them. I think that's it.)


----------



## stonegod (Oct 26, 2005)

Saalin will drop his wand of _cure light_ (which, in hindsight, should be tethered to his robes) while drawing his raiper (move action); he will then cast _shield_ for +4 AC. All of this is behind the cover of the table.


----------



## wabinder (Oct 26, 2005)

Not having anything with a point to fight with except his daggers, Dain will continue using his fists and feet in unarmed combat.


----------



## Anax (Oct 26, 2005)

Hariel looks around for the most effective way to attack the sorcerer:

If she is very close, she nimbly disengages with her current opponent and adjusts position to make a devastating attack on the sorcerer.

Otherwise, if she can see any sort of higher ground to fight from near the sorcerer, she seizes on that opportunity, tumbling and leaping across the room to get the drop on the Rakshasa.  If she doesn’t notice any _silence_ effect along the way, she readies an action to attack the fiend if it tries to cast a spell.  But if she does notice a _silence_ effect, she immediately attacks, following Kahlia’s advice and avoiding any wasted slashing motion with her blade.

If there’s no higher ground available, Hariel considers charging the creature in an attempt to startle it as much as possible.  She doesn’t neglect her defenses, however, and moves her blade nimbly from side to side to fend off any incoming blows.

If there is no other choice, Hariel moves towards the creature normally and acts as she would in the case of higher ground, albeit without the tactical advantage.

[sblock=Mechanics]Case 0: Five foot step, full attack.  Not likely to be possible, but just in case.

Case 1: Find something, balance on it, acquire +1 bonus from high ground, profit!  With Hariel’s high Balance skill modifier, the range of available surfaces may even leaping nimbly onto the side or support of an overturned table, as long as it’s reasonably stable.  If necessary, although I don’t expect it, Hariel will use an action point to avoid mortal embarrassment.  After that, either attack or ready an attack against spellcasting.

Case 2: Charge, put two points into Combat Expertise, with a net result of +2 damage and no penalties.  Hariel isn’t even close to being able to do an Acrobatic Charge, so any obstacles or difficult terrain in her path will prevent this choice, as would being too close to the caster.

Case 3: Simple movement followed by either an attack or readying an attack against spellcasting.  Edit: Er, where simple movement includes tumbling at any point it’s appropriate.

And, please let me know if this is too detailed.  I just don’t see Hariel fighting without sizing up the situation.  Probably I’ll have a better idea of one specific action after another round, when the overall situation is more clear.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## drothgery (Oct 26, 2005)

Bad ASCII art map:


```
North    

       ------
       !AR  
       !K #S!
       !  D#!
       ! H1O!
      *!#23#!*
      *!  # !*
      *------*

1 space = 5' square

A - Lord Alistair
D - Brother Dain
H - Hariel
K - Kahlia
O - Oswin
R - Drue
S - Saalin
# - Overturned table
* - Border of silenced area
1 - First rakshasa warrior
2 - Second rakshasa warrior
3 - Rakshasa sorcerer

The west wall is actually a built-in lab bench; there are vials of
magical and alchemical fluids along the bench, as well as notebooks.
There is a weapon rack on the south wall.

Ava is in Saalin's square.
```


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 26, 2005)

Drue, seeing that Lord Alistair is wounded, draws his wand of cure light wounds from his bag and activates it. As he does so, he asks him what they should do. "Lord Alistair, how should we combat these Rakshasa?"

OOC: Heal Alistair 1d8+1


----------



## drothgery (Oct 26, 2005)

Drue:
[sblock]
You might want to revise your action, given the map above. It seems likely that I posted it while you were writing your post.
[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 26, 2005)

Oswin, picking up the rapier thrown to him by Saalin, drops his own sword and slowly works around the warrior-tiger, moving into position to take a single, swift stab at the sorcerer.  He is still slowly working around the sorcerer.

OOC:  Pick up the Rapier thrown to me and take a 5ft. step south.  Attack the Rakshasa Sorcerer with the rapier.  Next round I will take another 5 ft. step to move into flanking position and take a full atack


----------



## stonegod (Oct 26, 2005)

Actually, now that I think of it (and see the diagram), I think it would be a better idea for Saalin to drop his wand and draw the rapier (as before), but toss his rapier to Oswin's square. Since he goes first, this should give Oz a change to retreive the weapon. This action would be instead of casting _shield_.

[SBLOCK=Mechanics]It is AC 10 to hit a square, IIRC correctly.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## drothgery (Oct 27, 2005)

Although she regretted being unable to help, Ava was a maid and sometime cook, not a warrior. "I will try to reach the Lord's guardsmen." She whisperred Saalin before darting out the door at a full run.

Saalin nodded, then tossed his rapier, made from the flametouched iron that caried the good of Silver Flame within it, to the feet of Oswin. His weapons were not swords -- not unless things got truly desperate -- and the paladin's bastard sword would do little good against what he faced.

A cursory glance showed the cuts on Lord Alistair's person were shallow, but Drue cured them anyway as he asked his question.

Oswin picked up Saalin's blade and stepped into the space between an overturned table and the rakshasa sorcerer. It made his lunge ackward, but he still managed a prick on the monster's fur.

"The sorcerer may try to attack our minds. Be ready for it." Alistair said. Dark knowledge (puissance) to give a +3 bonus to saves against the creatures' attacks. _And they are after me._

Hariel's elven blade flashed twice, and two more times blood flowed from the sorcerer. 

Dain brought a flurry of fists against the wounded rakshasa warrior, hoping to draw it away from Hariel. But even though there was a very satisfying thud when one of his punches connected with the fiend, it seemed to have no effect. (5 points of damage was not sufficient to get through the damage reduction)

In fact, the warrior who she had wounded before seemed well intent on regaining Hariel's attention. And by taking a slash through her leg with his sword and biting her shoulder, he might well have done it. (13 points of damage)

The other warrior seemed intent on Lord Alistair, but neither Hariel nor Dain nor Kahlia were able to take advantage of the opponenigs presented by his movement. Suprisingly, though, the middle-aged theocrat was able to stay out of its grasp.

And then the sorcerer stepped out of the _silenced_ area, following behind his companion, and shot a black ray from his hands at Hariel. 

He spoke as he attacked.
(read if you speak infernal)
[sblock]
You will come with us, _Lord Reverened_. The only question is how many of your friends and family will die before you do.
[/sblock]

She felt the energy draining out of her as it. (ray of exhaustion; she made her save, and so is fatigued)

"Don't listen to it, father!" Kahlia shouted, clearly understanding the vile language that the monster spoke. But the handful of spells Kahlia had prepared were of little use against a rakshasa, and while the rapier she carried was finely made and flametouched iron, she was no swordsman. The sorcerer had only contempt in its eyes as it avoided her blade.


----------



## wabinder (Oct 27, 2005)

The blood drains from Dain's face as he realizes that his punches are not doing any worthwhile damage.  He gets even more worried when the second warrior manages to get past everyone and face Alistair without any trouble at all.  Fearing that Lord Alistair will not last long against such an opponent, Dain turns, leaps after the warrior facing him (Alistair), and attempts to grapple him to the ground using his Improved Grapple feat.


----------



## Anax (Oct 27, 2005)

*Revised:* Hariel curses her poor judgement of the area of the _silence_ effect, and eyes the sorcerer warily.  She quickly adjusts her position and strikes at the sorcerer twice again as it's distracted by Kahlia on the other side.

[sblock=Details]
Super simple today, a full attack sneak attacking from flanking.  The only special thing is: use an action point if it looks like it will help the second attack.  Maybe if Hariel lands a full sneak attack for 2x 1d8+5+2d6 it will pay attention to her.

(Wait, is that desirable?  Oh, well.  [/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Oct 27, 2005)

Revised Bad ASCII art map:


```
North    

       ------
       !AR  
       !K2#S!
       !31D#!
       ! H  !
      *!#  O!*
      *!  # !*
      *------*

1 space = 5' square

A - Lord Alistair
D - Brother Dain
H - Hariel
K - Kahlia
O - Oswin
R - Drue
S - Saalin
# - Overturned table
* - Border of silenced area
1 - First rakshasa warrior
2 - Second rakshasa warrior
3 - Rakshasa sorcerer

The west wall is actually a built-in lab bench; there are vials of
magical and alchemical fluids along the bench, as well as notebooks.
There is a weapon rack on the south wall.

Oswin's half-on top of an overturned table.
```

The warrior sucked out the AoOs, because none of you have Combat Reflexes.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 27, 2005)

"Lord Alistair, you must retreat to safety!" Drue says as the Rakshasa warrior approaches. Drue puts away his wand of cure light wounds and begins casting a spell that he hopes will draw the fiends attention. 


OOC:
[SBLOCK]
Casting Defensively: 19
Drue will cast "Mindless Rage" from Complete Adventurer pg. 155 on the Rakshasa. Will save DC16. 
If it has spell resistance use an Action point for me. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2005)

Gritting his teeth, Saalin's free hand weaves a complex gesture as he begins a chant. At the culmination, he peers over the table he uses for cover and shouts "Burn, enemies of the Flame!" Two smoky rays intertwine each other and split, each going for a separate enemy warrior.

[SBLOCK=Mechanics]I cast _scorching ray_, and thus benefits from CL 7 check again SR and the augmented saving through from Spell Focus; each is a ranged-touch attack. If his natural bonus to Knoweldge (the planes) [I'm assuming that check since they're outsiders; not sure if (arcana) or (religion) would be applicable] would let him suspect that he would need an extra umph to penetrate their SR, I'd spend the action point.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 27, 2005)

Oswin runs up behind the sorcerer, striking him in the back with a savage two-handed Rapier thrust.
[sblock]
OOC:  So, I'm flanking now, yes?  If I hit, sneak attack damage.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Oct 29, 2005)

OOC: 
I just noticed this, but either Hariel can flank the sorcerer or Oswin can; you both can't. Oswin goes first, but it's probably more mechanically sound to let Hariel flank (as she can set it up with a 5' step rather than a move and so can full attack with 2 sneak attack dice).


----------



## Anax (Oct 29, 2005)

OOC:
Oops.  My mistake, though: he posted that before I changed my action to the five foot step (and he is higher in initiative.)  I'm happy to full attack from here if he doesn't post again before you want to move on.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 29, 2005)

Saalin sent bolts of fire at the pair of rakshasa warriors, but the bolt aimed at the warrior directly in front of Lord Alistair fizzled. The other, though, the elf somehow _willed_ past its defenses; the creature looked like he was in very bad shapre. (Scorching Ray at 2 didn't come close to beating SR; Scorching Ray at 1 needed an action point)

Drue was unable to cast his spell defensively, and so the rakshasa warrior took the opportunity to take a cut at him, which hurt rather more than the gnome would have liked, and he was unable to complete his spell. (sorry, rolled a 2 on the Concentration check to cast defensively, the AoO hit and did 18 damage to Drue, and he didn't make the concentration check to complete his spell anyway) 

Oswin stepped into the melee again, and this time, with Kahlia across from him and Saalin's flametouched rapier in his hand, he struck true. Blood -- or something like it -- flowed from the fiend's back, in any case.

"They must be defeated here and now, or they will simply return with more numbers before I can bring reinformcements here. They would not be here if they did not know what I am." Alistair said, channeling the Silver Flame's power into a spell that healed Drue's injuries ust after the Rakshasa had made them. (Cure Serious Wounds; Alistair made his check to cast defensively)

Hariel, unable to take a flanking position, let her thinblade flash twice more. Once, the sorcerer managed to dodge out of the way. Not twice; another prick appeared on his side.

Brother Dain was not tall for a human man, so the ease at which he took hold of the nearly-uninjured rakshasa warrior and pulled it in his direction was a surprise. Or it would have been, if you did not know him.

In a rather brutal change of tactics, the badly injured rakshasa warrior attacked Kahlia, cutting her down with a pair of slashes from his sword, and then stepped over her body to face Alistair. (Khalia is at -2 hit points)

The second warrior was unable to break the grapple, but the sorcerer was still free to act. And he did, slipping past his comrade to grab Lord Alistair. And then with a word, the un-grappled Rakshasa touched him, and the three of them disappeared. (Saalin and Drue recognize the spell as Teleport)

Revised Bad ASCII art map:


```
North    

       ------
       ! R  
       !K2#S!
       !  D#!
       !OH  !
      *!#  #!*
      *!  # !*
      *------*

1 space = 5' square

A - Lord Alistair
D - Brother Dain
H - Hariel
K - Kahlia
O - Oswin
R - Drue
S - Saalin
# - Overturned table
* - Border of silenced area
1 - First rakshasa warrior
2 - Second rakshasa warrior
3 - Rakshasa sorcerer

The west wall is actually a built-in lab bench; there are vials of
magical and alchemical fluids along the bench, as well as notebooks.
There is a weapon rack on the south wall.
```

Dain and the remaining rakshasa are grappling; 
Dain clearly has the upper hand.

Kahlia is down, and has not stablized.


----------



## wabinder (Oct 29, 2005)

Dain curses loudly when Alistair, the sorcerer, and the other warrior disappear.  He will attempt to pin the warrior he is still grappling, intending to hold it down so that the others can beat it into submission, knock it unconscious, tie it up, etc.  "We must keep this one alive, or we may never find where they have taken him!" he yells to the others.


----------



## Anax (Oct 29, 2005)

Hariel, realizing the truth of what Dain says, steps over and begins striking carefully in order to disable the Rakshasa.

OOC: Hrm.  If they're grappling, they should be in the same square--specifically, Dain should have entered the Rakshasa's square.  In any case, five foot step for two strikes.  -4 non-proficiency penalty for doing subdual damage, can't sneak attack.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 30, 2005)

Leaving the ivory wand behind, Saalin edges his way around the table to the fallen Kahlia. Confident with Dain's hold, he move around Drue to get to her. With a short prayer to the power of the Flame, he attempts to close her wounds.

[SBLOCK=Mechanics]AFAIK, a wand of _cure light wounds_ still requires a touch attack to operatate, instead of a ranged. Thus, he cannot pick it up and use it from where he is. If anyone knows differently, let me know. Thus, he is loosing his prepared 1st level non-domain cleric 1st level spell to cast _cure light wounds_; won't bring her into the fight, but will keep her alive.

Saalin will edge along the north wall, through Drue's square (I'm assuming that he is not blocking). Since the rakshasa is grappled, it shouldn't get an AoO.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 30, 2005)

Cursing aloud, Drue leaps towards the only fiend still in the room. He lashes out with his Sap attempting to strike the beast in the head without hitting his companions grappling it. 

ooc: +9 1d4+3


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 1, 2005)

Oswin moves toward the grapple, watching his companions try and subdue the tiger-warrior.  If the creature gets free, Oswin will attack him.

OOC:  Oswin moves to be adjacent with the grapple and readies an action to strike the Rakshasa if he escapes the grapple.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 1, 2005)

Saalin moved along the wall, sliding past Drue to reach the injured Kahlia, and letting the Silver Flame work its healing magic through him. And the worst of her wounds closed. (healed 8 points of damage, she's at 6 HPs now)

Drue was unable to find a clear place to strike the rakshasa with his sap as it was grappling with Dain. Oswin moved to a position where he could strike the creature if he broke free from Dain's grasp.

Taking care to avoid hitting a vital spot -- or what she guessed was a vital spot; who knew what fiends were really like inside? -- Hariel only made a single effective strike on the rakshasa warrior.

Dain has little difficulty in pinning the warrior. (With Drue's Bard Song and Kahlia's Dark Knowledge in effect, it's a +15 vs a +8 on the grapple check), and its attempt to break free is futile.

Kahlia stands up, seeing her father and two of the rakshasas gone for the first time, then slipped past Oswin to the weapons rack on the far wall, searching for something. "They took father?" She said.


```
North    

       ------
       !SR  
       ! 2# !
       !OH #!
       !    !
      *!#  #!*
      *!K # !*
      *------*

1 space = 5' square

D - Brother Dain
H - Hariel
K - Kahlia
O - Oswin
R - Drue
S - Saalin
# - Overturned table
* - Border of silenced area
2 - Second rakshasa warrior/Dain (grappling)

The west wall is actually a built-in lab bench; there are vials of
magical and alchemical fluids along the bench, as well as notebooks.
There is a weapon rack on the south wall.
```


----------



## stonegod (Nov 1, 2005)

Realizing he is of little use in subduing the fiend, Saalin edges along the western wall. Though he does not know exactly what she is looking for, he attempts to assist Kahlia find her quarry.

[SBLOCK=Mechanics]Saalin will attempt to aid another with Kahlia's Search attempt (that's what I assume she is doing). Though not trained, he has a +6 total modifier (+4 Int, +2 for being and elf). I envision this has him trying to figure out what she is looking for by holding up a bunch of stuff. If the _silence_ was not active, he'd just ask. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 2, 2005)

Having a hard time hitting the fiend directly, Drue instead concentrates on distracting the fiend so the others can more easily subdue it. He swats at the fiends face with his sap and makes fake attacks to draw its attention.

OOC: Using "Aid Another" to give Hariel another +2 to their next attack roll. Drue's Attack bonus is +9 vs AC10 to successfully use "Aid Another".


----------



## drothgery (Nov 3, 2005)

OOC: I guess there's not really much point in going round by round at this point.

While Saalin saw an extensive collection of waponry on the rack, mostly crafted of flametouched iron and some almost certainly enchanted, whether by Lord Alistair or by others, Kahlia knew exactly what she was looking for, and didn't need any aid in finding a crossbow and a case of bolts before returning to the other side of the room and taking aim at the rakshasa warrior.

Meanwhile, Dain continued to keep the fiend pinned while Hariel used careful placed pricks of her thinblade until it finally fell unconcious.

"I suppose we must try interrogating it," Kahlia said. "But rakshasa are almost without exception highly skilled at misleading people. I do not know what father brought you here for, but I would ask your aid in finding him and bringing him home."


----------



## Anax (Nov 3, 2005)

"Before we learn what the fiend wants us to, perhaps we should learn what we can from other sources", Hariel said.

"Kahlia--the rakshasa seemed to be here specifically for your father, and while he seemed upset at their appearance," she said, nodding towards the weapons rack, "he certainly appears to have been prepared for such a threat."

Hariel began walking around the room, examining the signs of the struggle, and the materials that at one time sat on top of the room's desks.  "Do you have any idea what your father might have done to draw the attention of such creatures?  Might it have been connected with why Lord Alistair called us here?"

[sblock=Mechanics]
Hariel is giving the room a cursory investigation using Investigate and Search.  She does not expect to find much immediately, but will follow up with a detailed analysis using her inquistive's kit (in her room) once she has a chance.
[/sblock]


----------



## wabinder (Nov 3, 2005)

With the rakshasha subdued for the moment, Dain stands up and brushes off his robes.  "Of course you may fully count on my help to find Lord Alistair and to return him home.  Unless you have some idea of what he may have done to bring the attention of rakshashas upon him, we may be forced to investigate everything this creature tells us.  Will it respond to torture?"


----------



## drothgery (Nov 3, 2005)

"I suspect some things, and if those suspisions are true, I can see how he might have drawn the attention of the Lords of Dust -- and why they would want to take him, not kill him. But I don't _know_ anything." Kahlia said.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 3, 2005)

Seeing the immediate threat concluded, Saalin retreives his wand and asks for the return of his rapier from Oz. He glances at their current host. "Kahlia, you will need you wounds tended." He then glances around the room and at their captive. "There are means to compell one to speak truth, but I doubt magical or mundane means would be effective." Glancing to the spot where Alistair vanished, se continues, "No, what we need is a means to either track the _teleport_ to its source or a scrying to locate the Lord Reverend's current whereabouts."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 3, 2005)

Drue moves over by Kahlia to speak with her. "Tell us your suspicions, it will help narrow our search. We should also look for a journal or notes on recent activities that would provide a clue as to what he was doing that drew the ire of the fiends. Would he keep that information here, in a study, or in his bedchambers?"


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 3, 2005)

Oz returns the rapier, then retrieves his own blade.  

"Hareil is right, perhaps this scene of battle can give something to guide our questioning of the ugly interloper."

Oswin then procedes to help Hariel search the room.

Mechanics: [sblock] Aid another on Hariel's search check.[/sblock]


----------



## wabinder (Nov 3, 2005)

Dain will also begin to take a look around the room.  He will focus his search for any papers, journals, or books that are in the middle of the room (ie. either on a table or on the floor if it had been located on a table that was overturned).  "Yes, please tell us your suspicions.  After all, we must start somewhere."


----------



## drothgery (Nov 3, 2005)

(I don't remember all the extra stuff Investagative does for a crime-scene search check, but with a pair of Aid Anothers, Hariel has a modified 35 on her roll -- or rather, the result of a little bit of script that picks a random number from 1 to 20; I don't have dice@work)

Hariel, Oswin, and Dain find a very extensive collection of notes and journals, not surprising considering what you know of Lord Alistair. Drawings of various types of demons, devils, and other fiendish creatures, with notes on their vulnerabilities. Procedures for embedding divine properties into weapons. A very well-made flametouched iron saingham with a note that said "remember to give this to Dain" on it. Notes on dozens of different types of magical items.

Hariel also finds a very cleverly hidden drawer at what appeared to be Alistair's main workstation.

"I'm only guessing at this, you understand. Putting together obscure rumors with what I know of my father's work. Have you heard of the Aregentum?" She asked.

Saalin, Hariel, and Dain failed thier checks and know nothing.

Oswin, Drue
[sblock]
The Argentum is a ministry tied to the Council of Cardinals. Its members research magic items, and sometimes hire peole to recover them.
[/sblock]

Drue
[sblock]
The Argentum's goal is to keep magic items out of the hands of enemies of Thrane and the Silver Flame.
[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 4, 2005)

Oswin nods and says,

"Yes, I have worked with one of their agents in the past.  They are The Council of Cardinals treasure hunters and relic experts.  Why do you ask."


----------



## drothgery (Nov 4, 2005)

"I was afraid you might think I was jumping at shadows. It's hardly common knowledge that it really exists -- I really don't have any proof that it does. But if it does exist, I think that father is part of it. A very important part, in fact. It connects the dots on so much of what he's done quite nicely." Kahlia said. "And it explains why the Lords of Dust would take a personal interest in a minor rural theocrat."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 4, 2005)

While looking through the papers that have been discovered, Saalin looks up to address Kahlia. "Perhaps, Lady ir'Indari. Perhaps the information my comrades have found would be of use. Mayhap they may detail whom to contact with regards to this matter. However, I must insist that you, Ava, and Hariel see to your wounds soon. Though I doubt another attack is imminent, it heeds to be prepared." He pauses for a moment, lost in thought. "It would also be beneficial if the aide of a diviner could be sequestered for tracking the Lord Reverend's whereabouts."

Saalin, looking at the papers that have been found, tries to rack his brain to find what information he can on the Argenteum. He also suggests somone examine the secret drawerer Hariel found, and that they should examine the magical item notes as well.

[SBLOCK=Mechanics]Saalin will attempt to use the documentation to assist his Knowledge (religion) check to find out anything he knows about the Argenteum, esp. w.r.t. who may run it. After that, he'll apply his Knoweldge (arcana) and Spellcraft into investigating the notes on magic items.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Anax (Nov 4, 2005)

Hariel moved examined her leg and shoulder briefly.  "The wounds look clean, and my movement is not impaired," Hariel said, "but after being bitten, I am sure it is better to be safe than sorry."  She looked at Kahlia "Their shape is... a natural condition of their fiendish race, I hope?  Nothing communicable?"

While she was talking, Hariel ran her hands carefully over the hidden drawer to discover any hidden catches or protections.  "Ahh," she said, "I think I have it..."

(Note: Is Ava back?  If she is "Ava--there is a small leather case in my room," Hariel said, "which contains some helpful tools.  If you might send one of those burly gentlemen you brought back with you to fetch it, I will have no problem with this drawer."

[sblock=Skill Modifiers]
Search +13, Disable Device +15, Open Lock +15.  Disable Device and Open Lock include masterwork thieves' tools.  Without the tools, DD and OL drop to +11 including a -2 circumstance penalty (losing the +2 bonus from the masterwork as well.)
[/sblock]


----------



## wabinder (Nov 5, 2005)

If nobody objects, Dain will take the well made flametouched iron saingham into his possession.  _Given what we just went through, I think I can put something like this to good use_, he thought to himself.

"A group of people dedicated to treasure hunting and relic research?  That would explain some of the tasks I have performed for your father in the past.  Unfortunately, that still doesn't tell us where to start looking for him.  I agree that a scrying attempt may hopefully yield some useful information.  Do you know of anyone else who worked closely with your father?  Someone who may also have ties into this Argentum and may be able to give us more information?"


----------



## drothgery (Nov 5, 2005)

(Ava's a low-level commoner; a cure light wounds was sufficient to fully heal her; at 37/50, Hariel's injuries are more serious, though the Ray of Exhaustion has worn off; Kahlia, at 6/24, is still the most seriously injured)

Hariel
[sblock]
There are no broken vials around that would indicate the tables were overturned violently; it seems likely that they were knocked over on purpose, to block off a section of the room. The room is lit by _everburning torches_, but one of them, in the corner by Alistair's normal work desk, is out.
[/sblock]

"Their bite is not poisonous, and will not carry any kind of curse with it. But they are capable of changing their appearance; they fight better in their natural form, but the sorcerers prefer to avoid direct combat. At least, most of them do." Kahlia says.

Ava returns as Khalia is speaking, trailed by half a dozen armed and armored men in House ir'Indari livery.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 5, 2005)

"The Argentum have a mission beyond collecting trinkets." Drue says as he applies his wand of cure light wounds to Kahlia. "I have heard from reliable contacts that their purpose is to prevent the enemies of Thrane and the Church of the Silver Flame from getting their hands on powerful magic items. Your father may have found information on one such item, or perhaps a cache of items the Argentum holds, that may be damaging or beneficial to the fiends. I'm sure if we keep looking we'll find information on what prompted the kidnapping. No matter what, we will get him back."


OOC: I'll use another 3 charges on Kahlia to get her up to full.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 5, 2005)

Saalin raises his head, looks to Ava for a moment, and then to Kahlia. He has a look on his face best translated as _should we tell them?_ Meanwhile, he continues to scour the notes for some useful clues.

occ: Saalin is still looking at the notes in combination with his Knowledge ranks to find anything about Alistair's Argenteum contacts or about the items in the notes.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 5, 2005)

Saalin
[sblock](Nothing in the notes that you've seen seems all that unusual for the lab of a man keenly interested in researching divine magic.)[/sblock]

After Drue used his wand to repair Kahlia's injuries, she dismissed the guards and servants...

"Drego, if you and your men could take this _thing_" Kahlia indicates the unconcious rakshasa warrior "to one of the cells. And make sure the guards watching him have father's _special_ crossbow bolts. Ava, if you're sure that you're all right..."  The serving woman nods. "... then could you fetch Hariel's things. Thank you."

When they had left, she continued. "You are quite right, Saalin; I am sure father's servants are trustworthy, but some things are not common knowledge for a reason."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 6, 2005)

Hearing Kahlia's words, Saalin looks pensive for a moment. "If we are to keep matters close at hand, then I fear it will be difficult to find divinatory assitance---we could not have someone else scry for Lord ir'Indari without raising suspicions. Given a scroll and some preparation, I _could_ attempt such a search, though you may know of someone discreet m'Lady." He looks around at his companions who are looking at the gathered clue. "While we attempt that lead, perhaps my comrades' efforts at invesitgation will turn up more fruit first."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 7, 2005)

While waiting for Kahlia to determine her next move on the divinatory front, Saalin will make his way around the room to assist the others finding any clues.

[SBLOCK=Mechanics]If people are still looking around the room, Saalin will assist with any Search checks (aid another). Plus, his keen elven senses might detect any other secrets the room my hide just by walking by.[/SBLOCK]
OCC: Drothgery---do you prefer OCC comments/mechanics in grey like this or in SBLOCKs like above?


----------



## drothgery (Nov 8, 2005)

"I do not know who I would approach with this; if it were anyone else, I would ask father. People I would trust with this and people capable of scrying are not common; people in both categories are rare indeed." Kahlia says.

After a few minutes, Ava returns with Hariel's tools. Further searching of the room doesn't reveal anything else.


----------



## Anax (Nov 9, 2005)

"Thank you, Ava," Hariel smiles.

She takes her tools out and begins to work on the drawer.  "Kahlia," she asks, nodding towards the unburning torch, "how long has that light been out?"


----------



## stonegod (Nov 9, 2005)

As Hariel works, Saalin thinks to himself, _A_ scrying _may find the Lord Reverend, but our enemy may have that blocked. I shall first wait to see wait the rest turn up before looking for the appropriate divinatory materials._


----------



## drothgery (Nov 9, 2005)

"It wasn't out this morning." Kahlia says.

With her tools in hand, Hariel is able to disable the magical trap set in the lock, and, with a couple minutes of work, she is able to open the lock, which contains another book, which looks to be written in Lord Alistair's hand, but doesn't seem to make much sense to her. (Search to find the trap; Disable Device to get rid of it; take 20 on Open Lock to pop the lock; the book you find is either in a language you're unfamiliar with, or in some kind of code)


----------



## Anax (Nov 9, 2005)

Hariel flips through the pages one more time, then tosses the book to Kahlia.  She then strides across to the extinguished light, peers at it, and sniffs a couple of times.  Her forehead wrinkles.

"Well, _that_ seems significant, or at least very very unusual.  But the significance, I must admit, is beyond me.  Does the hidden book mean anything to you, Kahlia?"  Hariel props herself up on a nearby table.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 9, 2005)

"Perhaps if one was to light it?" If he sees no objections, Saalin will attemp to cast _light_ on the unlight torch.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 9, 2005)

Saalin, Drue
[sblock]
Since your characters are capable of _scrying_ (even if Drue doesn't know the spell)...

If a scrying attempt is detected, you can learn the location of the sensor, and dispel it. If by some means you detected an attempt without knowing the percise location of the sensor, an area dispel might very well take out other magic nearby, like the _continual flame_ spell that powers an _everburning torch_.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 9, 2005)

Noticing that his _light_ spell seemed to not really do anything, Saalin thinks for a moment. "Given that our enemy most likely scried to detect the Lord Reverend's location, it is possible that Lord ir'Indari attempted to dispel the attempt, thus causing the torch to be cancelled at the same time. That was near where the fiends appeared." Saalin's face scrunches up, lost in thought.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 10, 2005)

(Hmm... no PCs with obscure languages in common with Lord Alistair, and none with ranks in decipher script. Kahlia's maxed out there, but she's only 4th level...)



			
				Anax said:
			
		

> "Well, _that_ seems significant, or at least very very unusual.  But the significance, I must admit, is beyond me.  Does the hidden book mean anything to you, Kahlia?"  Hariel props herself up on a nearby table.




"Not in and of itself. This is clearly some kind of cipher... I think I can work it out with some time, but it's not an obvious one." Kahlia said.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 10, 2005)

"I believe we should pursue the route of scrying for the enemy. It will take some time to locate and purchase a scroll. As there is a chance that it may fail, we will need alternative sources of information. We should interrogate the captive as soon as possible. The Rakshasa have agents among the humanoid races and it is possible that they could have penetrated the household here. We should get what we can from it before its masters act to silence it permenantly."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 10, 2005)

Saalin nods in assent. "I am no questioner, so I would persue the materials necissary to translate this tome and scry for the Lord Reverend. I leave the questioning for others." He turns to Kahlia. "There is need for a well-worked mirror or appropriate font of water for the scrying; did the Lord Reverend posses such? In addition, I must admit that I do not have the personal funds to procure the needed scrolls nor the knowledge of where they be obtained near the manor. Could you be of assistance in either matter?"


----------



## drothgery (Nov 10, 2005)

"He had a mirror for scrying, yes." Kahlia said. "I doubt mother will gainsay me when she returns -- she is in Flamekeep right now -- but until and unless that happens, I will do whatever is within the means of the house to find father. But I know of no one closer than Thaliost that will make powerful arcane scrolls for sale."

Thaliost is about a day's hard ride -- about 35 miles -- from here.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 11, 2005)

Saalin makes a bow to Kahlia; this disturbs his crow, which squawks its irritation. "Then, I can make the journey to Thaloist today." He clasps his hands a moment, lost in thought. "Though I do not expect difficulties on the journey, it may be best if I had some compansionship. I believe Oz, Hariel, and Drue are best suited for assisting in the interogation. Brother Dain, would you mind accompaning me, assuming you have a steed?" He turns a questioning gaze to others. "Assuming none of you have objections?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 14, 2005)

"That sounds reasonable. Let us see to the prisoner immediately. The longer we delay the worse the Lords chances are." Drue turns to Oz and Hariel to begin plotting a way to get the prisoner to talk. "I have never questioned a fiend, but I doubt he will succumb easily. If we can find something it fears, we can threaten it with that. Perhaps imprisonment, being turned to stone, or bathing." He says with a wry smile. "Barring that, we could try to trick it into slipping and revealing something if we can outsmart it. By all accounts though, the Rakshasa are clever so this will not be easy. I am loathe to resort to physical torture, even on a fiend, but it may come to that as well."


----------



## wabinder (Nov 14, 2005)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Saalin makes a bow to Kahlia; this disturbs his crow, which squawks its irritation. "Then, I can make the journey to Thaloist today." He clasps his hands a moment, lost in thought. "Though I do not expect difficulties on the journey, it may be best if I had some compansionship. I believe Oz, Hariel, and Drue are best suited for assisting in the interogation. Brother Dain, would you mind accompaning me, assuming you have a steed?" He turns a questioning gaze to others. "Assuming none of you have objections?"




"Alas, I do not have a steed.  I prefer my own two feet, to be perfectly honest.  But I do not think that I could keep up with a horse at full gallop... for long.  Perhaps Lady Kahlia will not object if I borrow one from the manor stables?"


----------



## drothgery (Nov 14, 2005)

"No, of course not. Is there anything else you will need for your journey?" Kahlia asked.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 15, 2005)

Saalin smiles. "Nothing more, my Lady---a letter of credit and the two steeds shall suffice. We shall leave the text with you; I believe it will be safer here." Saalin nods to the rest of the party. "Brother Dain and I shall take our leave. I will _message_ if anything of consequence occurs." Saalin waits for the servants Kahlia arranges, then exits.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 16, 2005)

Within minutes, Dain and Saalin found themselves with a letter of credit from house ir'Indari for 1000 gold, and a pair of riding horses, _magebred_ for speed. "May the Flame grant you swiftness." Kahlia had said as they rode off.

"If you do not require my assistance," Kahlia said, "I will try and decipher some of this book. The rakshasa can speak the common tongue, even if they prefer to converse in infernal or undercommon among themselves."


----------



## Anax (Nov 16, 2005)

Hariel stands up from where she had propped herself by the wall.

"I suspect we can handle it.  But be sure to keep yourself safe—it wouldn't do to lose you as well as your father", she said.

Nodding to Drue and Oz, she motions towards the door.  "Shall we?"


----------



## drothgery (Nov 17, 2005)

*Hariel/Drue/Oz*

Kahlia takes the volume and retreats to the library where you had been when all of this started, intending to bring of all of her resources to bear in deciphering it, leaving Hariel, Drue, and Oz to question the fiend.

It was held in one of two cells in the manor house, a barred gate standing between you and the rakshasa warrior. Four armed men in house ir'Indari livery stood outside the cell, all with heavy crossbows and _flametouched iron_ bolts. Kahlia was taking no chances with the creature. None at all.

*Saalin/Dain*

Pressing the magebred animals as hard as you can (well, as hard as Dain can; it's clear the elf is a more accomplished rider), you encounter nothing beyond a handful of farmers in the largely unoccupied region between the village around ir'Indari Manor and Thaliost.

Still, even with the excellent mounts Kahlia provided you -- she did not say so, but they clearly belonged to her and her father -- it takes you most of the day to reach the city, and both you and your animals are more than a little tired when you reach it.


----------



## Anax (Nov 18, 2005)

Hariel leans back against the door of the opposing cell, trying to look relaxed, with a bit of a sneer on her face.  _Damn_, she thinks, _I've always hated this part of the job_.

She waits to see what the others will do, so she can support their tactics as best she can.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 19, 2005)

Feeling weariness near, Saalin leads his companion to a comfortable inn that he is familiar with. The place is warm and inviting, but not too ostentatious. "We will find the scrolls we need tomorrow."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 22, 2005)

Drue stands before the bars and observes the fiend for a few moments. _I've never seen a live Rakshasa before. Drawings, tavern tales, but never a flesh and blood speciman. Cracking this one will take some work._ He turns and nods a signal to one of the guards who picks up a bucket of cold water and dashes the contents through the bars over the prisoner. "Awaken fiend, it is time for us to speak." He makes a show of looking around the cell. "I presume this is the first time you've been on the other side of iron bars, it suits you. I am Drue, your keeper. I'd usually like to know who I am addressing before we get to the unpleasentries."


----------



## drothgery (Nov 23, 2005)

"My name will be of little use to you, gnome, so you may have it." The rakshasa warrior said. "Know that it will be R'tal of the Sartian Warband of Zakya Rakshasa that will end your pathetic little life."


----------



## drothgery (Nov 29, 2005)

Unfortunately, further interrogation of the Rakshasa warrior yielded little (intimidate, bluff v. sense motive, and opposed diplomacy all failed); he knew all too well that nothing he could say would cause you or Lady Kahlia to desire his death any less, and that any slip might derail the entire scheme. More importanly, though, the warrior (and the other one) were apparently little more than hired muscle; it seemed like even though he told you nothing, he knew little more than that.

Kahlia had more luck with Lord Alistair's journal. "If I haven't discovered a false pattern, it is written in a very complex cipher. I doubt anyone could break it without access to my father's library. With it, completely decrypting it will still be a very slow process."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 3, 2005)

Drue refreshes himself after a long day spent matching wits with the fiend. _He was clever, he saw right through my schemes to make him slip up and reveal something._ Drue paces, listening to Kahlia's report and turning things over in his mind. _I hope the others are having better luck than we are..._


----------



## drothgery (Dec 3, 2005)

*Drue/Hariel/Oz*

When you awoke the next morning, it wasn't a surprise to find Kahlia in the library, leaning over a table and asleep, with notes all around her.

*Saalin/Dain*

Finding someone with a _scry_ scroll on hand was not too difficult for Saalin; the his disagreements with city's current rulers normally kept him of Thaliost, but he still knew where to find things in the city. And so by midday they were on their way back to ir'Indari manor, with a scroll in hand, and without 700 gold pieces.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 5, 2005)

Saalin pushes the horses as hard as he can reasonabily afford to, given Brother Dain's inexpreience with the reins. It is pushing into evening by the time the arrive back at the manor. _I hope we bear good tidings_, he thinks to himself.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 7, 2005)

*Hariel/Drue/Oz*

Eventually your host awoke.

"I couldn't sleep last night," She said over a late breakfast. "So I went back to work on deciphering the book we found in father's lab. I can't believe I let myself fall asleep. It seems like it is a journal of his work for the Argentum; once I discovered that much, I tried to work backward from the last entry. I think he was planning on sending you to recover some items currently in the possession of agents of the Lords of Dust."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 10, 2005)

"Kahlia, is there any information in there about what the item was, where it was held, or who he was in contact with? If there is anything you need to help you decipher it tell us and we will assist you as best we can."


----------



## drothgery (Dec 11, 2005)

"It looks as if this group had a _crystal ball with telepathy_ in their possession, which would be bad enough, but father believed they intended to use it as a component in some sort of eldritch machine." Kahlia said. "As for where they might be -- there's a name given for a location, but I don't recognize it; more eyes to seach maps of Thrane, Karrnath, Aundair, what was once Cyre, and anywhere else in range might help. If we assume the sorcerer was going there and was barely capable of teleporting, he could have taken father a thousand miles from here. 

"I have yet to see who father has been communicating with; I am not willing to credit that the Lords of Dust could have determined father's place on their own -- I think someone must have betrayed him."


----------



## Anax (Dec 11, 2005)

Hariel frowns, and asks "If they have such an item, should we be concerned about protecting our own activities from prying eyes?"

"Unless and until we have a solution to that problem, however, I would be happy to look over maps and try to find some clue to the location.  Could the name possibly be archaic?"


----------



## drothgery (Dec 12, 2005)

"It's possible the name is archaic, but I think that it is more likely that I just don't know where to look. I'm not father. I am glad of your offer to help me look, though." She said. "This library should be safe from scrying, though I doubt the old ir'Indari lords did it on purpose. The stone they used above-ground has high concentrations of minerals that block scrying. In the basement... well, they had no notion that some decendant of theirs would set up a research lab there. And any wards father could put up, someone else could take down."

And so Drue, Hariel, Kahlia, and Oz were pouring over maps of four countries of various ages, and levels of detail, looking for a pair of names -- a word as Kahlia had deciphered it, and as Lord Alistair had originally written it. In the end it was Hariel that finally found the name on a map -- a long-abandoned fort in the mountains along the border with Aundair. On the Aundairian side, of course.

And it was not long after that that Dain and Saalin returned.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 12, 2005)

Saalin hastens to the library, lead by a servant accosted for the task. He had been too impaticent to _message_, and during the relative silence of the trip had fretted to himself. He found the others gathered about various papers.

Brandishing a scroll case, he started, "We have returned with the scrolls. I can begin to _scry_ for the location of Lord ir'Indal post-haste. However, I have also brought scrolls to assist in the translation of the texts, assuming they are just in a foreign language and not in code." Looking around the gathered collection of maps about the room, he turns to Kahlia. "Any news of import since our departure?"


----------



## drothgery (Dec 15, 2005)

"I have made some inroads in deciphering father's journal." She says, explaining her findings. "And I believe Hariel has found where he was planning on sending you. But the prisoner seems disinclined to talk."


----------



## Anax (Dec 16, 2005)

"Is there any suggestion in the journal of what we might expect to find at the end of our trip?" Hariel asked.  "It seems the only clues we have point to that location, so we should prepare as best we can.  Between equipping ourselves to deal with fiends, and determining how best to cross the border without creating a spectacularly unfortunate 'incident', I'd say we have some work to do."


----------



## drothgery (Dec 20, 2005)

"I have not discovered anything about this place yet. Perhaps I will this afternoon." Kahlia said. "I believe Saalin has some scrying to attempt, as well?"


----------



## stonegod (Dec 20, 2005)

Saalin nods, holding out two scrolls to Kahlia. "I will begin scrying shortly, once I am lead to the proper materials. In the mean time, these scrolls of _comprehend language_ may help if the book is not just in code."


----------



## drothgery (Dec 21, 2005)

"The underlying language is one that I understand, I think, but thank you for the effort. They may be of use later." Kahlia said. "But for now, follow me."

The servants had apparently cleaned up Lord Alistair's lab considerably since last night; the tables were standing in their proper positions, and the debris largely cleared away. Which meant the large, elegant mirror that decorated one wall was much more noticeable than it had been the previous evening.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 21, 2005)

Saalin examines the mirror for a moment, then nods his approval. "This will do. Now, if you have anything that will help the connection---a lock of hair, a personal possesion---that will make the _scrying_ easier."

OCC: Once/If Saalin receives those items, he will attempt the scry. He's already at -5 at the will save for Alistair (assuming he resists) for being familiar; items will decrease it by -2/-4/-10 as appropriate.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 22, 2005)

"I do not have a lock of hair or any other part of his body, but I should be able to find something of significance of his. Mother might have the other, but it will be at least a week before she returns." Kahlia says.

When Saalin finishes his preparations, he sees Lord Alistair through the mirror, clearly in some sort of cell. He is bruised, but does not look to have any serious injuries. And it looks like there are Rakshasa warriors on guard outside the cell. One of them is pointing at the sensor and apparently shouting something.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 22, 2005)

Knowing that he has little time before the senor is dispelled, he tries an unlikely tact---he attempts to cast _message_ through the connection. There is a chance---a small one---that it would work, and likely the best one to determine where the Lord Reverend was held.

occ: Its about 5% per CL for this to work, or about 25% in Saalin's case. To bad it isn't a Fire domain spell.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 22, 2005)

Unfortunately, the attempt fails.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 22, 2005)

Saalin does his best to commit the small details of the scene---the location of the guards, anything unusual about the stonework, possible tracked in material on the floor---while the scrying is still available. He then ends the spell, and reports his findings to the group. 

"Lord Alistair is alive, but held capture. The fiends want him for something."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 26, 2005)

Drue breathes a sigh of relief upon hearing that the Lord was still alive. "It seems our only lead is this Aundairan Fort. The longer we wait here the less time Lord Alistair has. We should head there next to see what we can find. Kahlia can continue working on deciphering the journal and if there are more clue she can send word to us. As Hariel suggested, we will raid the armory for any equipment to help us fight the fiends then cross the border as discretely as possible."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 28, 2005)

"I have given up my connection to Aundair, but I know of its customs. As long as this 'abandoned' fort is not near any current military outposts, we should be fine. Aundair may not care for the Flame, but if we do not flaunt our connection, we should be safe."

Saalin studies a map for a while, judging distances and what little he probably knows of the area. "Given some time for preparation, I could speed our journey there using an old Aundarian trick, but only for three of us. I can prepare a scroll for another casting tonight. Of course, that leaves us with no quick means of escape once there. Perhaps conventional steeds  would be best?"

OOC: About how long is the fort from our current location?


----------

